
Apple CEO Tim Cook: Why We’re Withholding Royalties Owed to Qualcomm - kposehn
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/apple-ceo-tim-cook-withholding-royalties-owed-qualcomm-230913988.html
======
downrightmike
TL;DR "We're disputing what we owe, so we're not paying up" \- Typical large
client.

